# When to overhaul an EM7000iS



## alternety (Sep 11, 2015)

I have a used EM7000iS. When I bought it I could swear that there was a major overhaul needed at some specified number of hours.

I have gone through the owners manual and the service manual, and I just have not been able to find that statement.

Is there a requirement or am I simply hallucinating? If so, how many hours?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Overhauls are not at set hours but maintainance might be. Overhauls are for when things are broken. Roger


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

In the manual you'll see a maintenance schedule based on runtime hours. Usually it's things like the oil changes, valve lash, spark plug(s), air filter, fuel sediment cup, etc. There aren't any other routine wear items like a timing belt or electrical brushes.

That 7000 you got is a real workhorse...I've seen them and the 6500 that came after take a real beating in the field and never fail. Oil changes deferred, running outdoors in rain/snow/ice, all while running at near max load.

If yours isn't consuming oil or running poorly, I'd just catch it up on scheduled maintenance.


----------



## alternety (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. I just have it in my head that I saw a requirement for that somewhere in the documentation. I have not been able to find it so I may simply be a victim of failing memory in a decaying body. It does appear to be well built and Honda has a good reputation for their engines. I am in a dry forest and we have earthquakes (potentially quite large). I have decided to bury my water tanks, generator, pressure pump, and propane. I just wanted to be sure I handled the generator properly. It has a lot of hours on it. It was used by the original buyer to power temporary housing while he built the real house. I will adapt it for tri-fuel and remote operation. I have a question for anyone with one of these. When I am running it on economy mode, with light (but pretty stable) loads, it hunts up and down rpm all the time. Is it supposed to do this?


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Ours don't hunt in eco mode, load or not. Carb is likely gunked.


----------

